# Tracked vehicles in Fairbanks



## notinfringed

Hello all. I work for 1ststrike auction company in Fairbanks. Over the last 10 years or so, we have sold some pretty rare tracked vehicles. In 2016 we sold 2 Canadair xm 571s, and prior to that we sold a running Kristi. Of course we have sold lots of Tuckers. This year, we have 2 Tucker Terras, and a Thiokol IMP. Here is a link to our webpage in case anyone is interested:
http://www.1ststrike.com/lots/view/thikol-imp


----------



## Mr Imp

Did the Imp sell????


----------

